# Greetings from Arlington, Tx



## Monson50 (Sep 15, 2009)

My name is David Monzingo and I'm Musician in Arlington Lodge 438.  Glad to find this Forum.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas! Make yourself at home


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 15, 2009)

Love your Lodge Brother David and cannot wait to visit again, I know I will be coming over on the 22nd for a MM degree hope to see you then. Glad to have as well.


----------



## david918 (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome brother David.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 15, 2009)

Monson50 said:


> My name is David Monzingo and I'm Musician in Arlington Lodge 438.  Glad to find this Forum.



Welcome to the best boards in the State... We look forward to your participation and input.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## RonDawley (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome Bro David!!


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad to have you and Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome Brother David to the forums!!


----------

